
What Is a Backdoor? - yyyk
https://twitter.com/Huawei/status/1235128718869164032
======
yyyk
Note that submission doesn't equal agreement.

Personally, I think that ordering 5G equipment is mostly a choice of _which_
country spies on you, so I do not find Huawei's argument to be persuasive -
but I still thought this warranted a discussion.

